# 킅, 고맙다



## Jigon

I saw this show in Channel M (I don't know its title) and this guy says "킅, 킅," and not "킅났어," not even 킅나 and the subtitles said something like "The soup (he was cooking a soup) is done," and the same guy said "고맙다," and not "고마워," to thank his mate. He seemed to be Korean, though. Is this kind of speech pattern common in a region in Korea?


----------



## Kross

We sometimes simple shout, “끝!” when we have just finished something finally. It’s like an exclamation.


----------



## Jigon

He didn't say it as an exclamation. He was very calm when he said "킅, 킅."


----------



## Kross

I need more context for a better answer. But either way, we can still say 끝 in a word when something has been done just like an English speaking native simply says, “done” instead of "It's done" when they just finished something. The 끝 here has the same logic. It can be spoken in various ways depending on the feeling a speaker has at the moment of completing a job. And yes, it’s one of common expressions in real life.


----------



## lshsai

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jigon

Kross said:


> we can still say 끝 in a word when something has been done just like an English speaking native simply says, “done” instead of "It's done" when they just finished something. The 끝 here has the same logic.


Oh okay, now I get it. Thanks ^^


----------



## 조금만

Jigon said:


> I saw this show in Channel M (I don't know its title) and this guy says "킅, 킅," and not "킅났어," not even 킅나 and the subtitles said something like "The soup (he was cooking a soup) is done," and the same guy said "고맙다," and not "고마워," to thank his mate. He seemed to be Korean, though. Is this kind of speech pattern common in a region in Korea?




If you watch a drama through to the end, you'll often see the caption 끝 at the close of the final titles, in which context it's equivalent to "The End"  But here the subtitle was right: "It's done" (i.e. don't boil it any longer or you'll spoil it)

On your second question, which seems to  have been overlooked: 고맙다 and 고마워 are in this context completely equivalent. 고마워 is the so-called "intimate" form, and 고맙다 is the "plain" form but the two speech-forms are not only regularly mixed when speaking to close friends, juniors or siblings, but they are often used in immediate sequence (something of a challenge for subtitlers there, since in English the speaker seems to have said exactly the same thing twice over). Sometimes people refer to the use of both forms in this interchangeable or conjoined way as speaking in "banmal", though strictly speaking that term applies only to the "intimate" speech form. There is no regional issue here.


----------

